# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Hack] Unlimited Dodge Hack

## pinny

With all hacks, use at your own risk
Made by me  :Smile: 


1.2 http://www.freewebs.com/smurf-job/TE...Hack%201.2.rar

1.2 should fix the issues people were having where they couldn't even dodge once they activated the hack.

Pretty self explanatory

Extract the exe from the .rar
I suggest to rename the .exe (it can be named anything, doesn't matter)
Click "attach" once the game is open
Click "Toggle Hack" to toggle hack on or off
Now you can double tap your directional keys (WASD) to dodge anywhere you want.
Post any issues you if you have any.

Virus scan will show a false positive due to the programming being made in autoit.


Have money and don't know what to do with it?
Feel free to donate or ask any questions
Paypal: [email protected]


virustotal:
https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/d...is/1396788539/

----------


## EliteScouter

I just tried. My guy is not rolling in any direction, is this normal?

----------


## pinny

> I just tried. My guy is not rolling in any direction, is this normal?


Hm, no. Press c, what is your max stamina?

----------


## Bippy

I think I'm gonna wait to see how this works out.. if it's a basic autoit inject I would assume they're already tracking it. Especially after the last teleport hack was discovered, I got the big banhammer for using that one :P

Edit: Would this also give you infinite stamina? If so that would be crazy, especially with the spells like poison arrow that use the stamina pool.

----------


## pinny

> I think I'm gonna wait to see how this works out.. if it's a basic autoit inject I would assume they're already tracking it. Especially after the last teleport hack was discovered, I got the big banhammer for using that one :P
> 
> Edit: Would this also give you infinite stamina? If so that would be crazy, especially with the spells like poison arrow that use the stamina pool.


For some reason it's not effecting sprint (i.e. no unlimited sprint), so i'm not sure if it'd effect poison arrow.

Edit: Honestly I foresee them just fixing this instead of throwing out a banhammer. It's just using basic MemoryWrite. Something like your ability to dodge which takes a lot of stamina shouldn't be client side anyways. Then again, who am I to say.

----------


## Flubleah

it drops my stamina to 23 and it wont regen or anything, can't roll @[email protected]

----------


## zapzip

same here, it doesnt give anything, just reduces stamina and then it gets stuck at some lvl of 20 or something

----------


## pinny

Would you guys mind posting your max stamina?
To see this, hit C

Edit: Also are you using a 32 bit version of windows or 64 bit?

----------


## Flubleah

64-bit windows 7, and 860 stamina

----------


## Sirmabus

This is a compiled AutoIt script.
Why is it UPX compressed, and why not just show the script anyhow?

While it doesn't indicate necessarily anything malicious you know (probably just from the engine) it contains WinNet and socket APIs, etc.
In other words it could be doing anything, like reading something off your HD, or your game user/pass and sending it somewhere, etc.

If you post the raw autoit script then one can at least see what it's doing..

----------


## Jadd

> This is a compiled AutoIt script.
> Why is it UPX compressed, and why not just show the script anyhow?
> 
> While it doesn't indicate necessarily anything malicious you know (probably just from the engine) it contains WinNet and socket APIs, etc.
> In other words it could be doing anything, like reading something off your HD, or your game user/pass and sending it somewhere, etc.
> 
> If you post the raw autoit script then one can at least see what it's doing..


Nothing suspicious. Source

FYI AutoIt, by default, compresses the compiled application with UPX unless you specify otherwise.

----------


## pinny

Updated.

Hopefully it works now for everyone.

----------


## TuraTrull

Nope don't work :/

----------


## pinny

> Nope don't work :/


Are you opening it and successfully attaching/toggling hack?

----------


## TuraTrull

> Are you opening it and successfully attaching/toggling hack?


Ye but then i cant roll or use Skills lol

----------


## Genkidama78

win8.1 64-bit, 1400 Stamina
no stamina at all, even the stamina bar is missing

----------


## pinny

Do either of you have skype and cheat engine? I want to figure out why it's not working on your computer.

----------


## Flubleah

version 1.1 still doing the exact same thing.

I'll pm you my skype infos  :Smile:

----------


## pinny

Awesome, sent you a contact request.

----------


## pinny

Updated(filler)

----------


## Genkidama78

unlimited rolling works, stamina bar is visible but its empty. hard to handle with stamina based attacks

----------


## ranfield

> unlimited rolling works, stamina bar is visible but its empty. hard to handle with stamina based attacks


No longer working

----------


## dieweb

thanx u veryyyyy muchhhhh

----------


## bahamen5

doesn't work for me no stamina at all

----------


## cheapazzgamer

Does this still work?

----------


## bowflax

Good question OP needs to update.

----------


## Viper3881

Yes, please update I love to see this working again. This mixed with minion would be great!

----------


## xenia

does it work with steam version

----------

